# screening in breezeway



## joybird (Jul 18, 2010)

Between my house and garage is a roofed breezeway.  The floor is an old, uncracked concrete pad that is 8" thick (on visible edges).  I want to enclose it by framing 2 walls, each 10' long x 87" high, using 2x4 lumber, and adding screen wire and a wooden screen door on each side.  I've also considered enclosing the lower 4' with siding.  Is my concrete pad adequate "footing" for both versions of that project, or not?  
Joy


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 19, 2010)

Should be fine. I have seen hundreds of these in use, some have issues with lifting if there are freezing conditions underground and if there is lots of water going under the slab. Most work out just fine.
Good luck.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 19, 2010)

Inspector, seeing as how it's old concrete, wouldn't any heaving issues already have occured? I wouldn't think that adding just structure weight of screen walls would alter the load that much or could it?


----------



## joybird (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks to both of you!


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 19, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Inspector, seeing as how it's old concrete, wouldn't any heaving issues already have occured? I wouldn't think that adding just structure weight of screen walls would alter the load that much or could it?



Yes and no. What sometimes happens is that water now gets directed immediatly to the outside foundation when it rains, more pooling water = more issues. And what inevietably happens is folks seal these screens in for the wintertime....then the trouble begins.
I'm leanin towards caution since I do not know the grade issues, trees that fill the gutters and it's normal use.

But I would say go for it, and enjoy.:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------

